# Skil Table Saw 3310



## tphillips3254 (Jan 3, 2014)

Over the weekend my Ryobi RTS10 saw died after only two months. The blade suddenly would not move up or down. The crank shaft threads stripped out when I raised the blade to the highest point. I found the only thing stopping the blade from going higher was a small clip, which apparently popped off when I raised the blade.

I took it back and they gave me a partial cash refund and a store gift card. I made the original purchase with both cash and gift cards. I could not bring myself to get another Ryobi as I stood there looking at them.

I recalled seeing a Skil Table Saw at Lowes and went over to look. Due to financial reasons and space constraints, larger saws are out of the question for the time being. Comparing the Ryobi and the Skil, I decided the Skil was the better of the two. I brought it home.

My initial findings: the Skil has onboard tool storage, an aluminum table with holes on the sides, a much better fence, and a much better crank and lock. I also noticed that the motor runs much quieter. The table on the Skil is slightly larger. Before I left the store, I checked the blade crank shaft has two nuts at the highest point. 

So, my conclusion: if you are in my boat and you have to choose between the two, the Skil is the better of the two.

In the meantime, I am envisioning a Delta Cabinet Saw in the my basement........


----------



## IlliniBone (Oct 25, 2013)

Have you scoured CraigsList lately? I purchased a like-new Ridgid TS2412 for $130 and it is a great saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got a bench top similar to the Skil, that I use at the jobsite if I need a table saw. It works good with the correct blade for the type of material and cut.








 







.


----------

